# Anyone here watches and reads to experience that familiar dissociation tingle?



## Artful_Bodger (Feb 13, 2019)

I am a not surprisingly a science fiction fan. Making mundane reality feel strange is part of the job description of a SF author. Philip K. Dick is not surprisingly my favorite SF author -- and the films made from his novels. A Scanner Darkly is a must watch -- and read. The film was faithful to the novel -- a rarity.

Science fiction isn't the only place to find dissociation themes. You can find it in any number of films that aren't labeled as SFsuch as Danny Darko and Fight Club and novels such as Kurt Vonnegut's Slaughter House Five. You know it when you see it or watch it.

Anyone else here do this? Possibly those who are not exactly new to the dissociation experience?


----------

